# "The Event" 12/9/2012



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza III....is less than 30 days away!
With some of the top vendors in model cars, slot cars, die cast and racing memorabilia ever to be assembled in one show. 
The show will be held Sunday, December 9 at the Morgantown Holiday Inn, 6170 Morgantown Rd., Morgantown, PA. (less than one mile off PA Turnpike exit #298)
Doors open at 8am for early birds for $10. Show runs 10am - 2pm. Admission $5 ( 12 and under free). This is more than a show, it is "The Event" you don't want to miss, featuring thousands of products for all toy car hobbyists. PLUS bring your models and show them off at our Model Car Show/Contest! Try your hand at slot car racing at our public track provided by ECHORR---who will also be holding a super stock race featuring all vintage bodied T-jet slot cars.
For info contact Rick and Felicia at "[email protected]". 
See you at "The Event"!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds real cool !


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks to go!

This show has something for everyone. It truly is becoming the "Event". Here are some of the quality vendors that will be attending:

Bud's HO
"Mr. Aurora" himself, Bob Beers
Harry Nonnemacher
Kidde Kar Kollectibles
George Henry-Die cast drag racing
Tom Stumpf
GMS Customs
Ron Bradley
Ernie Finamore
Doug Keys
Bill Garber
George Lewis
Lee Greenawalt
Ed Loughery
Tom Heister
Jack Disante
Mike Fasig-Polecat Decals
Bill Reynolds
Ron Tursovsky
Resindude
NJ Nostalgic Hobbies
Craig Holler
Cruise News
Paul Angstadt
Matt Rohn
Angie's Collectibles
Chris Jones
Rick Huyett
Motor City Toys
Joe Corea
Mario Pisano
Dave Simms
Denny Wloczewski

Tell a neighbor; phone a friend; you don't want to miss this!


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

4 more days! Don't miss it !!!


----------

